# Live Shrimp



## ETR2010 (Jun 22, 2010)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a bait shop where I can buy some live shrimp? Also, about how much do they cost?

Thanks!


----------



## juissed (Jun 18, 2010)

pretty much any baitshop near the water will have them.

I've been paying $3-4/dozen for mediums/larges.


----------



## ETR2010 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I've rode around and found a couple of places that had them. I saw an ad in a fishing magazine for Florida for 38 Live Bait Shop on NSB and they have a shrimp special 50/$5.00 or 100/$10.00; I assume from the other prices I've seen that these are small shrimp, am I correct in assuming such?


----------



## ChipS (Jul 11, 2010)

50 for $5.00 would almost have to be the little bitty ones. They run 3 to 4 bucks a dozen in Jax.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Fishin Shack*

Has large selects right now.


----------

